# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Hình ảnh máy hàn SoonRee

## CKD

CKD chẵng có gì trội, chỉ có cái táy máy là hơi mạnh xíu.
Mới lụm về, chưa kịp làm gì với em nó. Theo thông lệ với những em kiểu này thì phải móc súng, cắm vào em nó rồi quẹt quẹt xem mạnh yếu thế nào.
Nhưng em thì có cái gu khác xíu. Đưa em về, phải từ từ.
Đầu tiên phải nhẹ nhàng và từ từ lột xạch, chiêm ngưỡng xem cái gì lấp ló sau lớp áo.
Sau khi hưởng thụ chán chê thì em lại xinh tật, học đòi theo lớp trẻ, móc điện thoại chụp nút. Để sau đó còn quăng lên mạng cho anh em chiêm ngưỡng, câu like.

Dong dài.. chắc các bác mỏi mắt rồi, xin mời xem ảnh nút của em SoonRee.

----------

Gamo, GORLAK

----------


## ducduy9104

he he bác có sở thícxh giống em thế, nhìn cái mạch điện bên trong vẫn thấy thích mặc dù không biết gì về điện  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dhung

cái máy này board mạch dây nhợ nó nhìn y chang cái Hồng ký, mình mua về cũng tháo ra xem trước  :Smile:

----------


## Vũ Tùng

em cũng ham hố vác em này về nghiên cứu

----------

CKD

----------


## dhung

cái máy hàn que chĩ có 1 cái nút chỉnh dòng mà có khi chỉnh còn chưa đúng  :Smile:  cái máy tig của bác Vũ Tùng quá chừng nút  :Cool:

----------

